# consulta sobre armado de operacional discreto para audio



## Vinylpsichedelic (Sep 26, 2009)

Hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro, estoy en la tarea de armar un amplificador operacional discreto, para armar un preamp, estoy estudiando ingeniería en grabación y soy técnico electrónico, hablando de este tema con un profesor que sabe mucho me dijo que no voy a poder sacar el mismo sonido que el op amp original por que muchos lo intentaron y no pudieron, , le comente como iba mi trabajo y me dijo "vas bien pero no va sonar igual"  despues de hacer unas pruebas con el multisim de doy cuenta de que el circuito sirve, con algunos retoques la respuesta en frecuencia es plana, pero mi inquietud esta en los armónicos que pueda agrega este op amp, es decir varían en funciona qué?, al tipo de transistores? yo lo pruebo en el simulador con transistores bc 414, bc 547, y tis 98 y funcionan igual en cuanto a la respuesta en frecuencia y amplitud, pero la respuesta armónica no se, como lo averiguo? como puedo copiar esa respuesta del original si no se qué transistores lleva? digo porque el original está cubierto de resina y no se ven los componentes......
Además hay dos transistores de salida que son bd 139 y bd 140, que en otro circuito dice que son 2n3053 y 2n4036, esto influye?
Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2009)

Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> ...con algunos retoques la respuesta en frecuencia es plana, pero mi inquietud esta en los armónicos que pueda agrega este op amp, es decir varían en funciona qué?, al tipo de transistores? yo lo pruebo en el simulador con transistores bc 414, bc 547, y tis 98 y funcionan igual en cuanto a la respuesta en frecuencia y amplitud, pero la respuesta armónica no se, como lo averiguo? *como puedo copiar esa respuesta del original si no se qué transistores lleva?* digo porque el original está cubierto de resina y no se ven los componentes......



No entiendo que es lo que querés hacer...
Si no tenés la respuesta en frecuencia del amplificador original poco podés intentar modelar de la copia que estas haciendo. Que sea plana no significa nada a menos que digas entre que límites es plana, pero de todas formas, lo que es plana es la respuesta de la copia simulada pero la del original como es????

Me parece que tenés que parar un poco con los experimentos y analizar el amplificador original...asumiendo que funcione, claro, por que si nó estás frito. Lo primero que tenés que hacer es es relevar los parámetros del cuadripolo (amplificador) original. Luego tenés que relevar la respuesta en frecuencia, luego la respuesta impulsiva y la respuesta a un escalón de tensión...todo eso haciendo un análisis de caja negra del amplificador original, y para hacer lo que te he dicho...necesitás equipamiento: generador de barrido de frecuencia o un generador de ruido rosa (hay otros mejores pero con esto alcanza para empezar), osciloscopios digitales con FFT o un analizador de espectro, distorsímetro, etc, etc.

Con ese relavamiento recién podés conocer la función de transferencia del amplificador original y sintetizarla con un esquema que haga lo mismo aunque no sea circuitalmente equivalente.


Psssss.....es un trabajo interesante...

PD: Que corno es la respuesta armónica? Nunca la he sentido nombrar así...


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Sep 26, 2009)

no se como se dice bien, el tema es que por lo que me explicaron aca, "tiene que ver con el calor analogico" entendes? es que cada equipo agraga armonicos a la señal original, por eso no suena igual un equipo valvular a uno transistorizado y asi

el tema es que el pre no lo tengo (es muy caro!!) y el circuito si lo consegui (esta en la red) pero en el instituto si lo tienen, de hecho el dueño de los equipos tiene buena onda y me dijo que queria armar uno clones del pre para armar una mesa de 16 canales, yo quiero armar un operacional discreto y despues cambiar el original por el mio en el circuito de pre para compararlo entendes? ya se que que lo ideal es tener todo en casa pero es un poco dificil, si hago uno serio y lo presento en el instituto, por ahi me prestan algo, pero te digo que es muy caro el pre y el operacional discreto no se vende, solo lo podes conseguir enviandole uno quemado a los fabricantes en estados unidos y pagando U$s 75 cada uno (no creo que te los cambien de a uno) el circuito lo arme (con algunas modificaciones porque el circuito como estaba presentado tenia algunos errores) y funciona pero tengo ahora le hice unos retoques en el diferenciador de entrada y lo tengo que volver a probar....
pero la idea se entiende?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2009)

Es que estas trabajando en el aire...con un circuito que aparentemente es el mismo que querés copiar pero con errores que has corregido...hasta ahí..OK.

El problema es (y ya lo dije antes) que no sabés como responde el pre original, y si no sabés eso....pretendés ajustar la copia a oído? Naaahhhhhh.....

Medí lo que te dije y luego podemos seguir conversando...


----------



## crimson (Sep 26, 2009)

Hola Vinyl, por lo que comentás creo que querés armar un clon de un API312 o similar, te vas a enfrentar con el problema máximo: *los sonidistas*. Por más que insistas siempre le van a encontrar algún pero, uno hasta me llegó a decir que sonaba "húmedo" ¿¿¿¡¡¡!!!???. El problema viene con los transformadores y las eternas discusiones: "Tiene que ser Jensen, el Lundahl tiene otro color..." Yo armé uno valvular, con transformadores y todo hace un tiempo y la realidad es que suena mucho mejor que uno de una consola (yo uso una Yamaha GF 24/12) ahora, si te enganchás en los delirios de los "expertos musicales" estás frito. PD: a uno de esos mismos músicos le abrí un splitter (que se usa para que un micrófono entre a dos consolas, una de monitoreo de escenario y otra que va al público) de marca reconocida y tenía un transformadorcito hecho con un núcleo de ferrite de los de balasto electrónico. ¡Nada de grano orientado! ja ja! Saludos C


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Sep 26, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Es que estas trabajando en el aire...con un circuito que aparentemente es el mismo que querés copiar pero con errores que has corregido...hasta ahí..OK.
> 
> El problema es (y ya lo dije antes) que no sabés como responde el pre original, y si no sabés eso....pretendés ajustar la copia a oído? Naaahhhhhh.....
> 
> Medí lo que te dije y luego podemos seguir conversando...



Dale voy a juntar U$s1500 para comprar el pre, despues lo destripo y te llamo



crimson dijo:


> Hola Vinyl, por lo que comentás creo que querés armar un clon de un API312 o similar, te vas a enfrentar con el problema máximo: *los sonidistas*. Por más que insistas siempre le van a encontrar algún pero, uno hasta me llegó a decir que sonaba "húmedo" ¿¿¿¡¡¡!!!???. El problema viene con los transformadores y las eternas discusiones: "Tiene que ser Jensen, el Lundahl tiene otro color..." Yo armé uno valvular, con transformadores y todo hace un tiempo y la realidad es que suena mucho mejor que uno de una consola (yo uso una Yamaha GF 24/12) ahora, si te enganchás en los delirios de los "expertos musicales" estás frito. PD: a uno de esos mismos músicos le abrí un splitter (que se usa para que un micrófono entre a dos consolas, una de monitoreo de escenario y otra que va al público) de marca reconocida y tenía un transformadorcito hecho con un núcleo de ferrite de los de balasto electrónico. ¡Nada de grano orientado! ja ja! Saludos C



Acertaste!!
El pre es un API312, y el operacional obviamente un 2520, ahora el tema es complicado, ya lo sé, y mi profesor es ingeniero en sonido o sea que se a lo que te réferis, cuando me dijo “no va a sonar igual" me quería matar!!!! Ahi empecé a pensar que nunca tendría su aprobación, pero ese no es el tema, el tema es tratar de copiar lo mejor posible este pre, el tema de los transformadores.........................
Yo quiero diseñar los míos, puedo conseguir yensen pero es como un reto, quiero hacerlo yo, y ahora que lo mencionas te hago una pregunta:
El núcleo de ferrite no es más estable para trabajar con audio?
Por que el grano orientado?
Yo pienso que lo usan porque es más barato que el ferrite, es así?
Bueno me estoy adelantando mucho


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 26, 2009)

Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> Hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro, estoy en la tarea de armar un amplificador operacional discreto, para armar un preamp, estoy estudiando ingeniería en grabación y soy técnico electrónico, hablando de este tema con un profesor que sabe mucho me dijo que no voy a poder sacar el mismo sonido que el op amp original por que muchos lo intentaron y no pudieron, , le comente como iba mi trabajo y me dijo "vas bien pero no va sonar igual"  despues de hacer unas pruebas con el multisim de doy cuenta de que el circuito sirve, con algunos retoques la respuesta en frecuencia es plana, pero mi inquietud esta en los armónicos que pueda agrega este op amp, es decir varían en funciona qué?, al tipo de transistores? yo lo pruebo en el simulador con transistores bc 414, bc 547, y tis 98 y funcionan igual en cuanto a la respuesta en frecuencia y amplitud, pero la respuesta armónica no se, como lo averiguo? como puedo copiar esa respuesta del original si no se qué transistores lleva? digo porque el original está cubierto de resina y no se ven los componentes......
> Además hay dos transistores de salida que son bd 139 y bd 140, que en otro circuito dice que son 2n3053 y 2n4036, esto influye?
> Gracias.


 

Hola, hablas de este circuito?.
http://www.fivefish.net/diy/Melcor/default.htm
Hay mucha información en la web.
http://www.thediypill.phx.com.br/diy_api312.htm

http://www.thediypill.phx.com.br/forumfiles/R312sch_rev3.pdf

http://www.thediypill.phx.com.br/forumfiles/sch2520BC_r1.gif

http://www.thediypill.phx.com.br/forumfiles/sch2520_r1.gif

Suerte en tu proyecto!

saludos

juan jose


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2009)

Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> Dale voy a juntar U$s1500 para comprar el pre, despues lo destripo y te llamo



Y...? Vos dijiste:



			
				Vinylpsichedelic dijo:
			
		

> el tema es que el pre no lo tengo (es muy caro!!) y el circuito si lo consegui (esta en la red) *pero en el instituto si lo tienen, de hecho el dueño de los equipos tiene buena onda y me dijo que queria armar uno clones del pre para armar una mesa de 16 canales, yo quiero armar un operacional discreto y despues cambiar el original por el mio en el circuito de pre para compararlo entendes?* ya se que que lo ideal es tener todo en casa pero es un poco dificil, *si hago uno serio y lo presento en el instituto, por ahi me prestan algo*, pero te digo que es muy caro el pre



O sea...lo podés conseguir para ensayarlo.


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Sep 26, 2009)

Exacto!, esos son los circuitos que mencionaba antes!!, como ven hay dos tipos de transistores segun la version..... hay alguna diferencia si uso uno u el otro?



Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> el tema es que el pre no lo tengo (es muy caro!!) y el circuito si lo consegui (esta en la red) pero en el instituto si lo tienen, de hecho el dueño de los equipos tiene buena onda y me dijo que queria armar uno clones del pre para armar una mesa de 16 canales, yo quiero armar un operacional discreto y despues cambiar el original por el mio en el circuito de pre para compararlo entendes? ya se que que lo ideal es tener todo en casa pero es un poco dificil, si hago uno serio y lo presento en el instituto, por ahi me prestan algo,




O sea...lo podés conseguir para ensayarlo.

si voy y le digo "dame un 2520 y un pre que la semana que viene te lo traigo"
 me sacan a patadas. Por eso quiero llevar algo funcionando lo mas cerca posible, la verdad es que me encantaria poder tener esa confianza pero solo soy un alumno que esta ahi hace 6 meses, por eso no creo que sea el momento, pero voy a tratar de llevarle algo y ver sipuedo probar todo lo posible ahi, y me explicas bien el prosedimiento  un abrazo y no te tomes nada de esto a mal!!!
solo quiero aprender y te comento mi situacion, un Abrazo!!!!!;-)


----------



## crimson (Sep 26, 2009)

Hola Vinyl, el asunto es que ese preamplificador fue diseñado en los 70's y los transistores y transformadores son los que se utilizaban entonces. Los transistores creo que se pueden reemplazar sin problemas por los BD139 / 140, pero honestamente no sé el tema de los transformadores, mi esquematismo de técnico me dice que sí, pero no sé al oído. Yo calculo que con ferrites se pueden lograr excelentes transformadores (el caso del splitter de más arriba), pero todo es cuestión de probar armando uno. Una de las características de estos bichos es su *rango dinámico*, creo que ahí está la clave de porqué suenan mejor. Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2009)

Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> si voy y le digo "dame un 2520 y un pre que la semana que viene te lo traigo"
> me sacan a patadas. Por eso quiero llevar algo funcionando lo mas cerca posible, la verdad es que me encantaria poder tener esa confianza pero solo soy un alumno que esta ahi hace 6 meses, por eso no creo que sea el momento, pero voy a tratar de llevarle algo y ver sipuedo probar todo lo posible ahi, y me explicas bien el prosedimiento  un abrazo y no te tomes nada de esto a mal!!!
> solo quiero aprender y te comento mi situacion, un Abrazo!!!!!;-)



OK. Todo bien!
Yo había entendido que te lo podían prestar (si no...como quieren que armes un clon?...para clonar cosas hace falta tener a mano lo que querés clonar  )

Saludos!


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Sep 26, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> OK. Todo bien!
> Yo había entendido que te lo podían prestar (si no...como quieren que armes un clon?...para clonar cosas hace falta tener a mano lo que querés clonar  )
> 
> Saludos!



e ahi mi problema mas grande pero me alegro que nos hayamos entendido ;-)


----------



## Cacho (Sep 26, 2009)

Por acá hablamos de lo mismo y si leés el hilo hay un link a un esquema del 2520.

Saludos


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Sep 26, 2009)

ok! ahora me mando y despues lo comentamos aca


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Sep 28, 2009)

Exelente cacho!!!! maestro!!!
me intereso mucho el articulo hasta segui el porte del gran ezavalla sobre lo de suprecion de ruidos(aunque no pude descargar el zip pero me meti en la pagina de rane y traduje todo je!) no me habia puesto a pensar de esa manera que el 2520 es un operacional hecho a medida, y lo de los filtros........
yo pensaba que la respuesta tenia que ser plana o nada, pero viendo el circuito de nuevo veo que tenes razon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
por otra parte queria preguntarte acerca de los filtros en el 2520, vos te referis a c4 y c1 no? 
yo hice unas modificaciones creyendo que la respuesta tenia que ser plana y cambie algunos valores simulandolo en multisim ahora las subo, tambien agregue las modificaciones nombradas abajo y correji el error de la base de q7 que es tomada del emisor en vez del colector de q9, este circuito con modificaciones no lo vi en ningun lado..... siempre postean el de 9 transistores pero NUNCA el de 10 quisiera que lo veas y me comentes que te parese....


la unica diferencia que le voy a agregar es que los transistores de entrada van a estar apareados por que voy a agragar un lm 394

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/8700/NSC/LM394.html

que son dos transistores apareados en un encapsulado dip-8
los niveles de hfe son compatibles y la ic tambien creo que con este par en la entrada voy a tener bastante estabilidad que crees?



crimson dijo:


> Hola Vinyl, el asunto es que ese preamplificador fue diseñado en los 70's y los transistores y transformadores son los que se utilizaban entonces. Los transistores creo que se pueden reemplazar sin problemas por los BD139 / 140, pero honestamente no sé el tema de los transformadores, mi esquematismo de técnico me dice que sí, pero no sé al oído. Yo calculo que con ferrites se pueden lograr excelentes transformadores (el caso del splitter de más arriba), pero todo es cuestión de probar armando uno. Una de las características de estos bichos es su *rango dinámico*, creo que ahí está la clave de porqué suenan mejor. Saludos C



como le decia a cacho el tema de los transistores voy a usar en la entrada un lm 394 que son dos transistores apareados en un dip 8, el tema del transformador es todavia para mi un poco complicado, como para la mayoria supongo, queria hacerlo de ferrite por que en casa tengo un monton, ahora estoy leyendo un libro muy bueno de transformadores de fransisco singer:

http://www.813am.qsl.br/artigos/teoria/PT_Singer_P1.pdf
http://www.813am.qsl.br/artigos/teoria/PT_Singer_P2.pdf
http://www.813am.qsl.br/artigos/teoria/PT_Singer_P3.pdf

en la parte tres esta la seccion de transformadores de audiofrecuencia
todabia lo estoy leyendo por que estoy empezandolo de cero


----------



## Cacho (Sep 29, 2009)

Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> por otra parte queria preguntarte acerca de los filtros en el 2520, vos te referis a c4 y c1 no?


Ehhh.... No me acuerdo el circuito de memoria, pero supongo que sí :-?. Confío en tu criterio



Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> ...siempre postean el de 9 transistores pero NUNCA el de 10 quisiera que lo veas y me comentes que te parese....


Lindo... Pero puede andar igual con un transistor menos (Q7). Experimentá, que está bueno y contá cómo va con una configuración y otra.



Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> la unica diferencia que le voy a agregar es que los transistores de entrada van a estar apareados por que voy a agragar un lm 394...creo que con este par en la entrada voy a tener bastante estabilidad que crees?


Que no hace falta.
Andá a la casa de electrónica que más confianza te genere y comprate 10 BC559*C* o 560*C* y 10 BC549*C* o 550*C* (esa _C_ dice que tiene ganancia de más de 400). Los modelos esos son los de bajo ruido y son baratos (vas a gastar unos 5 pesos en total). La diferencia más grande es que los 550 y 60 soportan más voltaje. Los otros dos "sólo" 30V (suficientes igual para esto). Te recomiendo los 550 y 60.

Tester, medidor de ganancia y aparealos. Ya tenés todos los transistores que necesitás. Los BD de la salida (si querés corriente, usalos) compralos aparte.

 Otros con poco ruido (un poco más que los BC) son los 2N3904/06, también baratos. 
Y las estrellitas son el 2SC1815 y 2SA1015. Bajo ruido por donde los mires, pero un poco más caros y a veces medio difíciles de encontrar.

Probá nomás, que este circuito no tiene partes caras que puedan hacerte doler mucho el bolsillo.



Saludos y comentá los avances.


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Sep 29, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Ehhh.... No me acuerdo el circuito de memoria, pero supongo que sí :-?. Confío en tu criterio
> 
> 
> Lindo... Pero puede andar igual con un transistor menos (Q7). Experimentá, que está bueno y contá cómo va con una configuración y otra.
> ...



hace un rato hice unas pruebas, estoy bastante conforme por ahora, a cada paso veo una mejora, lo que me llama la atensión es que el circuito que ves mas arriba  hace algo extraño, al menos no se que pueda ser, cuando lo alimento con mas de +/-9v satura al toque y cuando llego a los +/-15v se corta el sonido........
por otro lado cuando trabaja con los 2n4036 y 2n3053 este marjen se reduce a+/-7v  debe ser por que tiene menos ganancia? por el lado de los ruidos es ta mas que aceptable pero todabia no lo medi con osciloscopio...
el circuito que use de prueba es del API 325 que es un amplificador de linea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




lo probe sin transformador como te imaginaras pero el resultado me sorprendio
que me podras decir del tema del margen de tension ?

por que el 2520 segun su hoja de datos trabaja de +/-12v a +/-20v


----------



## Cacho (Sep 30, 2009)

Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> ...hace algo extraño, al menos no se que pueda ser, cuando lo alimento con mas de +/-9v satura al toque y cuando llego a los +/-15v se corta el sonido........
> por otro lado cuando trabaja con los 2n4036 y 2n3053 este marjen se reduce a+/-7v
> debe ser por que tiene menos ganancia?



¿Cómo estás haciendo las pruebas?
En otras palabras, ¿cómo conectaste todo y sabés que está saturando?

Por otro lado, tenés el circuito dibujado en Multisim. ¿Podés subirlo para simularlo acá?


Saludos


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Sep 30, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Cómo estás haciendo las pruebas?
> En otras palabras, ¿cómo conectaste todo y sabés que está saturando?
> 
> Por otro lado, tenés el circuito dibujado en Multisim. ¿Podés subirlo para simularlo acá?
> ...



 ya arme una placa de prueba, el circuito de multisim que use es el que esta mas arriba, fue el resultado de barias pruebas en el simulador, despues diseñe un pcb de prueba del 2520 y lo puse en el protoboard, en donde arme el resto del circuito del pre de linea, lo conecte primero a una compactera para probar como respondia (ya se que tengo poco headroom asi) y despues de unos retoques funciono de maravillas despues le conecte una guitarra y ahi se noto mucho mas el headroom (obvio) pero el tema es que en cuanto mas le subo la tension de alimentacion ese headroom es ma chico, se entiende?  cuando sobrepaso los +/-9v ahi se empieza a achicar el headroom
, despues de notar esto cambie los transistores de salida que hasta el momento eran los BD y le pongo los 2N, ahi el headroom se hizo mas chico aun   ahora el limite que era de +/-9v se hizo de +/-7v cuando en las hojas de datos del 2520 dicen que trabaja en un rango desde +/-12 a +/-20v, en que estoy errando? le pongo un zener y fue?
te comento que en casa no tengo un buen osciloscopio, tengo que ir a la escuela tecnica de donde me resibi para usar uno y medir bien, hay un ingeniero gamba que accedio a ayudarme, pero no puedo ir todos los dias, por eso trato de eliminar todas mis dudas en casa, lo que podria hacer es usar un programa que tengo para analisis de espectro, que tiene generador de ruido y osciloscopio, vos crees que es confiable este metodo? el programa se llama "TrueRTA" 
;-)


----------



## Cacho (Sep 30, 2009)

Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> ...el circuito de multisim que use es el que esta mas arriba...


Decía subir el archivo con extensión .ms10 (adentro de un .zip, que si no no te va a dejar el servidor del foro)



Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> ...lo conecte primero a una compactera para probar como respondia... despues le conecte una guitarra...


La otra punta es la que interesa. ¿A la salida qué hay conectado? ¿Cómo sabés que satura?

Descarto que haya errores de armado, desde ya, y tengo unas dudas serias con la salida. Debería ser una Sziklai (o parecida), pero tenés algo medio raro en el esquema que subiste... Tendría que ponerme un rato a mirarlo.

Hace sueño. Me voy a dormir y mañana veo (si subís el .ms10, mejor)

Saludos


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Sep 30, 2009)

en la salida en el multisim tiene una carga de 75 ohms, que es lo maximo que soporte el 2520, yo en casa lo conecte a la entrada de mi mixer por linea y despues a la entrada auxiliar de mi equipo sony, en el multisim esta la realimentacion positiva por ahi es eso lo que te llama la atensión, ahi subo el rar.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 30, 2009)

Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> ...yo en casa lo conecte a la entrada de mi mixer por linea...


Listo, era eso lo que preguntaba. Anda bien con las cargas. Una sola cosita: ¿Pusiste un condensador para sacar cualquier posible continua que pudiera haber?
Igual, supongo que tu mixer tiene uno a la entrada así que no debería haber ningún drama por ahí.



Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> ...en el multisim esta la *realimentacion positiva* por ahi es eso lo que te llama la atensión...


¿Positiva? La realimentación que está dibujada ahí es negativa.
Me llama más la atención la conexión de R3 (el pote en el par de entrada). No hace nada así como está y ese puede corregir el corrimiento de la onda.
Si está un poco corrida la salida (offset), es posible que ese corrimiento varíe de acuerdo al voltaje de alimentación y eso sea lo que estás encontrándote.

Prueba:
Con la entrada a tierra, ¿Qué voltaje de continua tenés en la salida con las distintas tensiones de alimentación?
 Pondría una resistencia de 10k en serie con ese pote y lo conectaría bien. Y a probar el ajuste hasta que de 0V.

Por otro lado, podés bajar un poco las resistencias de emisor de los BD (a 2r2, por ejemplo), a ver si no es que se les cae demasiado el Vbe con la corriente que circula (no creo, peeeeeeero...).
Detallecito: El BD140 está al revés. Intercambiá C y E.

Y otra pregunta: D3 y D4, ¿de qué voltaje los pusiste?

Toqueteando esto que te puse debería andar el circuito...
Comentá cómo va la cosa después.

Saludos


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Sep 30, 2009)

> ¿Positiva? La realimentación que está dibujada ahí es negativa.


sory tenes razon   



> Me llama más la atención la conexión de R3 (el pote en el par de entrada). No hace nada así como está y ese puede corregir el corrimiento de la onda.


la idea era reemplazar la salida trim por este pote, el punto medio del pote seria esta selida igual le puse dos resistencia s de 10k en serie en esa parte....



> Prueba:
> Con la entrada a tierra, ¿Qué voltaje de continua tenés en la salida con las distintas tensiones de alimentación?
> Pondría una resistencia de 10k en serie con ese pote y lo conectaría bien. Y a probar el ajuste hasta que de 0V.


ok!!! eso voy a hacer;-)



> Detallecito: El BD140 está al revés. Intercambiá C y E.


LPM tenes rezon!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:evil: soy un idiota



> Y otra pregunta: D3 y D4, ¿de qué voltaje los pusiste?


los 1n4764 son de 100v (es el remplazo que dice el "circuito original") pero en el circuito practico puse 1n4148


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Oct 2, 2009)

avances:
correji el bd 140, ahora no se corta el sonido cuando subo la tension de alimentacion, con el circuito del pre 325, poniendo la entrada a 0v tengo una tension de salida de 650mV esta mal asi? tiene que tener 0 absoluto?,


por otro lado, hable estoy ayudando en el armado de una mesa API en el instituto INARTEC http://www.inartec.com.ar/ te paso unas fotos








la mesa va a ser de 16 canales, los modulos son API 528 y los eq son los 550A
linda no?
hable con la persona encargada del projecto y me dijo que termine uno 2520 y que lo yeve para probarlo, sacamos uno original de un pre, ponemos el mio, grabamos unas cosas, y despues las subo;-)


----------



## Cacho (Oct 2, 2009)

Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> ...correji el bd 140, ahora no se corta el sonido cuando subo la tension de alimentacion...


Una menos para preocuparse. Buenísimo.



Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> con el circuito del pre 325, poniendo la entrada a 0v tengo una tension de salida de 650mV esta mal asi? tiene que tener 0 absoluto?


Eso es más de medio volt. Es mucho tirando a muchísimo.
Poné la resistencia de 10k con el trimmer en serie para acomodarlo. 10mV es un valor bastaaaaante bueno (si es menos, mejor), hasta 50mV "se puede usar" y 100mV ya es como mucho.
No es taaaaaaaaaaan importante como en un amplificador que sea 0V, porque entre este operacional y lo que siga va a haber un bloqueo de continua (un condensador o un transformador), pero un indicador de calidad es que no haya offset. Además, los transistores van a trabajar más parejos.




Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> ...la persona encargada del projecto ... me dijo que termine uno 2520 y que lo yeve para probarlo...grabamos unas cosas, y despues las subo


1) Te gusta dar envidia, ¿no? Muy linda la consola.
2) Dale, grabá y a ver cómo sale.
3) ¿Sobre qué PCB vas a armar el operacional?


Saludos ¡y esperamos los audios!


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Oct 2, 2009)

> 1) Te gusta dar envidia, ¿no? Muy linda la consola.


 en realidad lo hice para que vean que estoy tratando de hacer algo en serio, hace meses que toy con este tema, por eso quiero que me tomen en serio, me canse de armar cosas que a los pocos meses o años no me sirvan de nada y los tire o desarme, si voy a gastar tiempo y plata quiero armar algo que me sirva cuando sea ingeniero y por eso me  estoy tomando mi tiempo, busque toda la información que hay en la red y despues empece a trabajar, pero con mis limitaciones, no soy un genio, ni menos, de hecho no me considero un buen tecnico tampoco el peor, pero creo que con un poco de ayuda podemos sacar el "misterio" de estos equipos, no soy fanfarron (ya se que era una broma ;-))pero lo aclaro por que por ahi uno que lee esto lo piensa asi, solo quiero aprender y por esto me moto en cada lio 



> 2) Dale, grabá y a ver cómo sale.


para la grabacion falta un poco, pero cuando este listo te aseguro que lo subo, fuera de broma gracias cacho!! me solucionaste muchos dramas!!



> 3) ¿Sobre qué PCB vas a armar el operacional?


antes trabajaba en una fabrica de impresos, de la que pude rescatar bastaaaaantes placas, asi que lo voy a armar en una doble faz de epoxi, con papel ilustracion claro y planchita
ya habia armado un diseño pero ahora que veo el drama del offset y del BD140 lo tengo que actualizar (ya habia armado una, menos mal que no la perfore del todo y no le puse los componentes)

Asi que GRASIAS MAESTRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!;-)


----------



## Cacho (Oct 2, 2009)

De nada.
Lo de "maestro" mejor se lo dejamos a algunos de los monstruos que están por el foro.

Lo del PCB era por el diseño a usar. En este tipo de aplicaciones es bastante/muy importante cómo se diseña para evitar ruidos y esas cochinadas. Prestale mucha atención al asunto.

Saludos


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Oct 3, 2009)

no habia pensado en eso, alguna sugerencia?
otra cosa, capacitores de tantalio o ceramicos multicapa?


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 3, 2009)

Hola y perdon por meterme.
Sugerencias van a salir muchas. Aca un par:
PCB de doble cara, generalmente pistas debajo y masa del lado de componentes. 
Elementos de conmutacion lo mas lejos posible de elementos activos (bobinas y capacitores)

Aca te paso un linck donde se habla de este tema y en especial de los ruidos.

http://www.todopic.com.ar/interferencias.htm

espero que te sirva

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Oct 3, 2009)

Gacias Juan Jose!! no es molestia, sos bienbenido, gracias por el link, ahora me fijo


----------



## Cacho (Oct 3, 2009)

Hola JJ
Súmese nomás, que hay lugar para todos.



Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> no habia pensado en eso, alguna sugerencia?


Además de lo del link de JJ, pistas cortas, lo más cortas posibles.
Posteá el PCB que vayas a usar para ver qué si se le puede mejorar algo.



Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> otra cosa, capacitores de tantalio o ceramicos multicapa?


Mirá en el link que te pasó JJ lo scapacitores. Ahí podés ver los de Poliester: Esos son la primera opción. 
Si encontrás los de marca Wima, mejor. Son buenos y no son caros. Después vienen las demás variantes de los de poliester/polipropileno (son esos que se ven como un caramelo, brillantes y "gorditos") y últimos los cerámicos.
Eso sí, en valores muy chicos (del orden de los pf) son cerámicos sí o sí. No vas a conseguir de otros.

La cosa con los cerámicos es que tienen una variación reltivamente grande con la temperatura, por eso no son muy queridos en audio. Imaginate que si el circuito responde distinto según sea verano o invierno, no va a ser algo muy querido.

¿Tantalio? Psé... Si te gustan... En la década del '70 el tantalio era algo casi divino y mágico porque no se secaba. Hoy ya no. Un electrolítico bueno sirve igual, y para las capacidades que podés necesitar no creo que llegues a usarlos.

Ah, las resistencias: Metal film para todo el mundo.


Saludos


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Oct 3, 2009)

okis gracias!!termino algo y lo posteo;-)


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Oct 5, 2009)

:-? chicos hice algo mal:-?
cuando te dije que medi el offset del amp, lo que hice fue poner el pote de entrada a 0v asi:



no lsa dos entradas +/- a 0vops:
despues lo conecte asi:



esta bien conectado asi?
por que asi me dan como 5V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 pido disculpas por mi ignorancia, pero despues aplique este circuito a un tl 074 y me daba 11.4V, no se para donde arrancar, ademas, el pote de gain esta bien asi? repito pido disculpas por mi ignorancia


----------



## Cacho (Oct 5, 2009)

Tranquilo, que me parece que lo habías hecho bien a la primera.

Te dejo un esquema de cómo debería estar el circuito conectado. Así puesto, ajustás el pote del colector del segundo transistor del par diferencial de la entrada para hacer mínima la lectura y ya estás.
Podés ir jugando con los valores de las R de realimentación y ver si se pone mal por encima o debajo de un valor determinado y sabrás cuáles son la ganancia máxima y mínima.


Saludos


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Oct 5, 2009)

Gracias, te juro que cuando vi el tester en 5v, casi me desmallo
ya lo pruebo..........

bueno este es el circuito que arme:




y en el diferencial:



solo que R3 es de 20k no de 10, 
asi con el pote de ganancia en 90k y la r de colector a 30k tengo casi 0 (cero), 0.5mV a 1mV si bajo este valor de ganancia se va a tension negativa, y si lo subo hasta 250k tengo algo de 12 casi 13mV, osea que inremente 10k a la r de colector, esta bien?
es logico?


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Oct 6, 2009)

Bueno ahora el PCB:


----------



## Cacho (Oct 10, 2009)

Bueno, ya con menos laburo, sigamos.

El circuito parece lindo, aunque no está el layout. Hay algunas pistas bastante largas y retorcidas que no se me hacen muy lindas a menos que sean tierra o algo similar (aunque me temo que no lo son).
Insisto, parece lindo el circuito.

Probalo y fijate qué resultados da, y fijate cómo le agregás el potenciómetro con la resistencia a eso, si es que no estaba contemplado.


En cuanto al offset y demás del post anterior: Con 90k en ese esquema tenés 191 de ganancia y con 250k, 531. Es bastante.
Decís que al bajar de 90k empezás a tener tensiones negativas, pero no de cuántos Volt. Ese es un dato interesante.
De todas formas, sería más conveniente mantener R3 de 10k y poner R2 de 20k. Eso te daría la chance de compensar más desarreglos.
Probalo con ganancias más "sensatas" de alrededor de 100 y bajando hasta donde le de el cuero sin ponerse a oscilar. Si llega a ganancia 1, fenómeno.
El asunto será ver bien las cosas del offset y corregirlo una vez que sepas con cuánta va a trabajar en el circuito.

Saludos


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Oct 12, 2009)

si, voy a armarlo y te cuento, pero consegui resistencias de metal film al 5%, y en vez del pote le voy a mandar directo las R formando 30k (sino no, no me entra en el pcb) en los 90k esta a 0V a menos disminuye en el orden de los mV, no medi hasta donde, lo deje en 90K y listo, pero si es muy importante lo voy a medir de nuevo,  en cuanto al layout una pregunta: cuan cortas tienen que ser las pistas?  te pregunto por que esta placa tiene 28x28mm. y no la puedo agrandar mas para hacer correcciones, si quiero mantener el tamaño original de 29x29mm, las pistas que veo ahi tienen como mucho 5 o 6 mm como mucho pero no creo que pueda achicar mas, te muestro como queda con los componentes:



vos que pensas?
para mi esta bastante jugado :-?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 12, 2009)

Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> ...consegui resistencias de metal film al 5%...


Es mejor que carbón al 5%. Si comprás algunas de más, tester en mano y a medir las que estén más cerca del valor que buscás. Después de todo no son taaaaan caras 




Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> ...y en vez del pote le voy a mandar directo las R formando 30k...



Si sólo se va a usar con la ganancia esa, dale. Si no... De tener que dejarle una R fija, me inclinaría por dejar las dos de los colectores iguales o bastante cercanas, según fuera la respuesta del prototipo.



Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> cuan cortas tienen que ser las pistas?


Lo más cortas posibles. Acordate de que cada una es una antena potencial para captar interferencias (vengan de donde vengan). Te dejo un archivo con las que no me gustan demasiado. Fijate que son pistas relativamente largas que pasan culebreando por entre medio de muchas cosas. Puede no ser problema si no hay señales "fuertes" en pistas que puedan interferir con las más "débiles" (las comillas están porque no hay ninguna señal muy potente que digamos). Eso habrá que verlo relevando bien el diseño
Los colores distintos están ahí sólo para que sea más simple verlas y por ningún otro motivo.



Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> vos que pensas?


Parecen estar bastante bien dispuestos en la placa los componentes. Probá a ver cómo sale y compará con un original, a ver qué da ;-)

Saludos


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Oct 12, 2009)

dale, lo mas probable es que me dedique toda la semana a esto, primero tengo que armar los pcb y luego los llevo a la escuela tecnica para ver algunas rspuestas del bicho este, despues lo llevo al instituto y lo pruebo alla y lo comparo con el original y de bonus lo comparo con uno nuevo, por que alla tienen unos nuevos que son mas chicos y no tienen el pin "trim" que tambien son API 2520 originales


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Oct 18, 2009)

Mira, tengo ganas de hacer unas pruebas con el original, porque todavía no pude armar los pcb, aunque creo que los voy a tener a tiempo, hay un soft que me parece que esta bueno se llama rightmark audio analizer, lo conoces? Trabaja generando un archivo WAV que es una serie de pruebas de respuesta en frec, distorsión armónica y por intermodulación y unas mas ahí va una foto:







Ese archivo lo hago correr con sound forge o incluso con el mismo programa tiene una opción de hacerlo, lo abro y lo paso por el operacional grabo la respuesta despues lo abro en el programita este y te pasa las curvas de respuesta del equipo


----------



## Cacho (Oct 18, 2009)

Hola Vinyl

 La verdad que ese programa no lo conozco. Probalo a ver cómo anda y comentá.

 Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola tanto tiempo! Ese programa me interesa ya que estaba buscando para hacerme un barredor de frecuencia de audio para probar los equipos bien bien desde 20 a 20000 hz. Espero los comentarios.

saludos

juan Jose


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Oct 19, 2009)

haber si lo puedo subir para vos.........

ahi va el programita, no pesa nada nada


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 19, 2009)

OK gracias. Lo voy a probar.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Oct 31, 2009)

Que tal tanto tiempo!!!
no pude hacer las pruebas al original todaviaops:
pero arme la placa y le hice unas pruebas con el Rightmarc
ahi le paso unas imagenes de las respuestas, algunos graficos no pude interpretarlos bien pero con ayuda de ustedes 

Ahi van!!!

http://img504.imageshack.us/i/intermodulacion.png/http://img80.imageshack.us/i/intermodulacion.png/http://img441.imageshack.us/i/thd.png/http://img441.imageshack.us/i/noicelevel.png/http://img441.imageshack.us/i/respuestaenfrecuencia.png/http://img255.imageshack.us/i/stereocrosstalk.png/http://img443.imageshack.us/i/intermodulacionswep.png/http://img504.imageshack.us/i/respuestaenfrecythd.png/http://img407.imageshack.us/i/dinamicrange.png/

 haber si me ayudan con el grafico de intermodulacion!!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 2, 2009)

¿Y qué problema te presenta el gráfico ese?


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Nov 2, 2009)

no lo se interpretar
vengo de una escuela tecnica de pobre enseñanzaops:
jamas me enseñaron el tema del offset....... lo aprendi yo solito
menos la distorcion por intermodulacion, apenas la entiendo, perdon por la ignorancia

le cambie las resistencias de 56 Ohms por 5k6 por que calentaba todo como la p.... 

PD:no consigo regular el offseet
cada vez que cambio la r de realimentacion se corre calibro desde el pote del primer diferenciador como me habias dicho, pero repito se corre, probe el mismo circuito de realimentacion en un operacional 4558 y no se corre casi nada!!!, es decir, cuando pongo una r de 22k de realimentacion en mi circuito y lo calibro para que quede en 0v en el 4558 tengo 0.9mV de offset, ahora si le cambio la r de 22k y la subo a 47k en mi circuito de va a -51mV!!!!!!!!!!! mientras que en el 4558 se va a 1.6mV!!!!


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Nov 3, 2009)

ya ta el offset! era ruido que entraba por los cables del protoboard, le puse unos filtros y listo.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 4, 2009)

Buenísimo por lo del Offset.

Lo de la distorsión por intermodulación, más o menos es así: Cuando metés una señal esperás que salga tal cual por el otro lado. Eso es claro.
Si metés dos señales, esperás que salgan... Dos señales. Estamos de acuerdo.

Lo malo es que esas señales "hacen olitas" (sí, suena pavo como explicación) a un lado y otro. Imaginate que tirás dos gotas en un fuentón con agua.
Cada una va a generar su anillo de ondas y estos van a chocar. Si chocan y se suman generan olas más grandes, si se cancelan, olas más chicas.

En el mundo ideal, la gota cae y no genera ni una onda. En el mundo real...
El gráfico que subiste tiene las dos ondas inyectadas demasiado lejos (ojo que no sé en qué frecuencias se hacen estos tests en audio) como para que se estorben (60Hz y 7kHz). De todas formas, podés ver "la ola" a izquierda y derecha de la de 7kHz y a la derecha de la de 60Hz (por los 180Hz).
Probá de nuevo con frecuencias que estén más cerquita a ver qué dan.

Lo que te interesa es la diferencia de amplitud (en dB) que hay entre los picos de las ondas (que serán iguales) y los picos de las "olitas". Cuanto mayor sea, mejor. O sea, cuanto menores sean las señales espurias generadas por intermodulación, mejor.
Con 70-80dB ya estás bien.

Más data.

Saludos


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Nov 9, 2009)

bien, esto quedo claro, gracias, 
ahora estoy un poco parado por que quiero hacerle unas pruebas al original, todavía no tuve el gusto pero en cuanto pueda lo voy a hacer, por desgracia solo me queda esperar un poco…………


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Nov 23, 2009)

Bueno disculpen la demora, acá estoy de nuevo, con algunas cosas, primero les comento que hice algunas pruebas, el problema es que no tenia osciloscopio :cabezon: pero bue…………. 






Lo hice con este programa que les comente, subo el algunos gráficos resultantes para que vean los resultados que conseguí, la verdad es que no note nada del otro mundo, así que, que les parece?

http://www.mediafire.com/?enzkyyyqcgd

este archivo se habre con ese programa, la prueba se hizo con una placa de sonido M-Audio Delta 1010LT, ya se que no es la mejor prueba pero no contaba con el instrumental adecuado, bien pude hacer funcionar el mio con una señal de salida de 7V de alterna y una entrada de 1.4v mas o menos....... sin deformacion ni corrimiento de fase, para audio anda bien, pero hay algunas cositas que me gustaria preguntar.

En primer lugar, en la hoja de datos:





dice que la respuesta en frecuencia llega hasta 40KHz mínimo, que es mas lejos que la banda de audio, pero esto tiene que ver con el Slew Rate? (hago una pregunta que es general para todos los operacionales) si bien tengo entendido el Slew Rate es la velocidad con la que responde el operacional a la pendiente de la señal, o sea, una señal de gran amplitud tiene una pendiente mas empinada que una me menor amplitud a la misma frecuencia siempre senoidal, me explico? pero esto está ligado con la respuesta en frecuencia?
Hago mención a esto porque por lo que estuve averiguando una de las características del 2520 es que tiene una buena respuesta a los ataques rápidos.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 24, 2009)

Hola Vinyl:
 No sé con qué programa lo hayas hecho, pero no lo tengo: No puedo abrir el .sav.

 ¿Podrías pasarlo a un formato gráfico que se pueda abrir más fácil?

 Saludos


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Nov 25, 2009)

OK!
Nota:las lineas verdes son las respuestas del 2520 y las blancas las de un cable....

Intermodulation distortion test:



Nosie Level:



Dinamic Test Range:



THD Test:



Stereo Crosstalk:



IMD Swep Frequency::



Respuesta en frecuencia:



el programa es el righ mark audio analizer, y estos son los graficos, el mio lo hice funcionar bastante bien pero me interesa lo que expuse antes, ademas lo que vi es que trabajo con una alimentacion de 12V o 18V la respuesta cambia y empeora, se mejora pero tocando la R de emisor de la fuente de corriente del primer diferenciador (el de entrada) la verdad me esta costando bastante encontrar el punto de trabajo del diferenciador de entrada...........................

cada vez que toco un valor tengo que ir variando otrosy no encuentro el punto justo de trabajo
pd:creo que el operacional esta agregando unos armonicos en 50Hz no?


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 25, 2009)

lo que puedo decirte es que sí, el 2520 es usado en los preamplificadores de microfono API, como el actual 512 o el  312 vintage y tal como comentas tiene una rápida respuesta de transitorios, por ello se usa bastante para fuentes que precisan un rápido ataque como batería, percusión, guitarras eléctricas etc.

un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2009)

Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> pd:creo que el operacional esta agregando unos armonicos en 50Hz no?


50Hz son los que tenés en la línea de 220V y si usás un protoboard y un mont
on de cablecitos sin blindar todo muy bien... Es más que esperable que tengas señal de 50Hz colándose en el circuito.

Saludos

Edit: (Me olvidaba)

Conseguite un TL071 y armá un circuito similar. Contrastá con esos resultados.
Apostaría a que no habrá grandes diferencias.
Y con un NE5534 tampoco (ojo, no lo pongas en ganancia 1 o compensalo con el condensadorcito).


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Nov 25, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> lo que puedo decirte es que sí, el 2520 es usado en los preamplificadores de microfono API, como el actual 512 o el  312 vintage y tal como comentas tiene una rápida respuesta de transitorios, por ello se usa bastante para fuentes que precisan un rápido ataque como batería, percusión, guitarras eléctricas etc.
> 
> un saludo.



 entonces por ahi esta el tema, no? pero como hago para que tenga esa respuesta? nesecito transistores para HF?  para los tis 98 dice en la hoja de datos que se utilizan en equipos de audio HI-FI y en aplicaciones generales de baja frecuencia, en cambio el lm 394h esta pensado para tareas de mayor exigencia (amplificadores de instrumentacion y demas...) pero el resto de los transistores son tis98 o bc548 y sus complementarios, por otra parte, en esto tiene que ver el slew rate y el BW del operacional no?



Cacho dijo:


> 50Hz son los que tenés en la línea de 220V y si usás un protoboard y un mont
> on de cablecitos sin blindar todo muy bien... Es más que esperable que tengas señal de 50Hz colándose en el circuito.



ok!!



Cacho dijo:


> Edit: (Me olvidaba)
> 
> Conseguite un TL071 y armá un circuito similar. Contrastá con esos resultados.
> Apostaría a que no habrá grandes diferencias.
> Y con un NE5534 tampoco (ojo, no lo pongas en ganancia 1 o compensalo con el condensadorcito).



es lo que pensaba  no veo nada que llame la atencion  de hecho me parece que hay muchisimo mito en el tema.............. lo que si, es que es de respuesta rapida, por eso se notan las voces con mayor claridad al grabarlas, las consonantes se distinguen mejor.......... 
pero algun agregado en frecuencia no parece tener es planito el pibe, creo que los que colorean los equipos son los trafos y algun filtrito no?


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 26, 2009)

claro, yo pienso que si comparamos un circuito discreto con uno integrado no es que el discreto tenga menor distorsión, incluso más pero pienso que tiene mejor respuesta en transitorios respecto al integrado....y quizá tenga mejor headroom.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 26, 2009)

Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> ...de hecho me parece que hay muchisimo mito en el tema...


Muy de acuerdo. Como el audio es algo que tiene mucho de subjetivo, y es más que muy fácil sugestionar a alguien...
En general, el músico sabe de música y poco o nada de cómo se procesa la señal (en términos de electrónica). Si alguien le dice que, de dos señales iguales, _A_ suena mejor que _B_, por esa extraña magia sugestiva, _A_ empieza a sonar mejor.

Este operacional es, dentro de mi criterio, una de esas tantas cosas que se arrastraron como mitos desde la "prehistoria". En la era de las cavernas de los transistores (mediados de los '60) surge API. Desarrollaron un operacional discreto que tenía un comportamiento superior a lo que había en el mercado y fue un éxito. Se usó en muchas aplicaciones y se le creó un mito alrededor.
Primero: ¿Contra qué competía? Contra el uA702 (el primer operacional monolítico del mundo, 1964: El Australopitecus Afarensis), el uA704 (el segundo, 1965 y un éxito de ventas: Homo Erectus, eslabones perdidos incluidos) y el 741 venerable, duro, viejo y ruidoso, y padre de los actuales (un Cromagnon).
A esos les ganaba, y les ganaba sin esfuerzo.
Aún hoy, si contrastaras el 2520 que tenés ahí contra un 741, supongo que le ganás.
La otra opción eran los operacionales valvulares (había de esos). Por tamaño, peso, duración, complejidad de implementación y por los voltajes que manejaban se volcó todo hacia los integrados.

Pero la lucha no terminaba ahí: Quedan dos cosas más. De lo anterior sale la primera: La clásica Válvulas/Transistores. La segunda es una cuestión de filosofías.

Válvulas/Transistores es claro de qué habla. Más si te situás en la década del '60, principios de los '70s. ¿Válvulas caras (hablamos de equipos de alta gama) o transistores baratos con un 704 o un 741 pero que sonaban mal? La otra opción eran estos bichos, caros, pero mucho mejores que los monolíticos  que se conseguían. 
Entonces, valvulares bastante caros (con lo que las roturas de válvulas representan), integrados caros, aunque no tanto, y con una larguísima vida útil o integrados, con la misma vida útil, baratones y que sonaban... como sonaban.

Ganó fama el API.

Pero ganó fama también porque todo lo demás que se montaba en sus consolas acompañando al rey de los operacionales de Cromagnon (sí, hablo del  2520) era de buena calidad. Acá entra lo de las filosofías. Un equipo caro y bueno.
En transistorizados  la otra opción eran equipos hechos... con lo que había.
Los API se hacían apareando bien los transistores, midiendo bien todo y buscando "superar a". Lo otros, con el objetivo de "ser más baratos que".
Eterno dilema de si competir por calidad o por precio.

En la caverna ganó la fama, como los osos, que eran adorados por los quienes las habitaban. Ya se adora al oso, sino más bien que está en peligro de extinción, pero  se sigue adorando al 2520.

Dunga.


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Nov 26, 2009)

si, pero si lo quiero reemplazar por un operacional encapsulado, tendria que ser de respuesta rapida, como el OP37 (mas abajo deje el data sheet) pero dice que tiene un Slew Rate de 17V/µs y el API2520 en cambio tiene 3V/µs, esto quiere decir que el OP37 puede subir desde cero a 17V en 1µs no? mientras que el API solo puede hacerlo en 3V, o me equivoco? serviria este operacional como remplazo?



Cacho dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo. Como el audio es algo que tiene mucho de subjetivo, y es más que muy fácil sugestionar a alguien...
> En general, el músico sabe de música y poco o nada de cómo se procesa la señal (en términos de electrónica). Si alguien le dice que, de dos señales iguales, _A_ suena mejor que _B_, por esa extraña magia sugestiva, _A_ empieza a sonar mejor.
> 
> Este operacional es, dentro de mi criterio, una de esas tantas cosas que se arrastraron como mitos desde la "prehistoria". En la era de las cavernas de los transistores (mediados de los '60) surge API. Desarrollaron un operacional discreto que tenía un comportamiento superior a lo que había en el mercado y fue un éxito. Se usó en muchas aplicaciones y se le creó un mito alrededor.
> ...




 Sabes que lo mismo charlábamos con el ingeniero en la técnica, decíamos el lunes "claro en esa época no habían operacionales de bajo ruido, respuesta rápida y tan plana, por eso la pegaron con esto, he hicieron fama......" ahora voy a hacer algo muy interesante para todos nosotros, primero voy a optimizar en tamaño mi operacional y lo llevo allá para probarlo contra un 2520 en un equipo API (imagino un 512c) y despues pruebo estos operacionales TL074 clásico y el OP37, grabo todo y lo subo para que lo escuchen todos en WAV como dios manda (si me dejan)


----------



## Cacho (Nov 26, 2009)

Hacé las cuentas:

A 20kHz dejás de escuchar ya. La oreja no da más.
Digamos que dejamos una octava entera más de margen: 40kHz.

A esa frecuencia la señal puede tener que ir desde el pico máximo (pongamos que esté en 15V) hasta el pico mínimo (-15V) en...

40.000 ciclos----------------1s
1 ciclo----------------------X=1s/40.000=0,025ms=25us
Ese es el tiempo que toma un ciclo a 40kHz. La variación esta se dará en la mitad de ese tiempo (12,5us) y será de 30V.

12,5us------------30V
1us---------------X=30V/12,5=2,4V

Entonces, con cualquier cosa que tenga un slew rate de 2,4v/us o más podés manejar una señal de 40kHz (más que suficiente para audio) y que vaya de +15 a -15V, más que mucho para un preamplificador (como una locura necesitarás algo entre +-5V).

Que te sobre slew rate no implica ninguna ventaja.

Los operacionales con altísimos slew rates están pensados para frecuencias más altas (usualmente, instrumentación) o simplemente lo tienen porque por los procesos y materiales que se usan quedan así. El parámetro este no tan importante este caso (audio), porque casi no hay ningún operacional que no lo alcance.

Saludos

Edit: El OP37 que posteás tiene características que están muy cerca de las del 5534, que es mucho más barato y fácil de conseguir.


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Nov 26, 2009)

OK!!!! buenisimo hago unas pruebas y subo los results


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Dic 17, 2009)

Bueno, despues de 2 semanas les traigo unas cosas interesantes, hice la prueba de comparación del 2520 original con mi clon y otro preamp que se llama petrungaro de origen argentino, las pruebas son más que alentadoras, recibí buenas críticas del clon.
La cuestión es que termine bien el operacional en la placa de prueba grande, pero cuando la pase al modelo chico, agrego una oscilación (producto del diseño del impreso creo yo) que quite en casa colocándole un filtro en una parte del circuito, pero este filtro arrastro parte de las frecuencias audibles (frecuencias altas) y le quito brillo, cuando me di cuenta le saque el capa y volvió la oscilación pero acompañada con el brillo que le faltaba, esta comparación tiene como circuito de aplicación el previo de mic API 312 con trafos Jensen j-115-k y trafos de salida 2623 vintage para los dos operacionales,







 el petrungaro ( http://www.danielpetrungaro.com/ ) es otra opción para comparar la diferencia de sonido con otro preamp, bueno ahí van las pruebas!!!!!!!

1) como suena el 2520 original:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dmjzn5jynuv

2) como sonaba mi clon con el capacitor:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ejhuoznuk2e

3) como suena mi clon sin el capacitorrrrrrrr (aunque alberto dice con el capacitor, pues no lo tiene):

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jmzv3jymtmm

4) como suena el petrungaro (dice las mismas palabras pero es el petrungaro):

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rm1jyxnmx2a

Bueno digame que les parece, ami me parece bien por ser la primera prueba, de ahi hay que ir optimizando no? pero asi como esta me dijo una persona muy experimentada y reconocida en el rubro que esta mejor que los clones que le habian persentado antes, de hecho me encargo que le fabrique algunos para la mesa API que esta armando, el unico detalle que notamos es que el original tiene un poquitito mas de ataque , pero bue hay que ir optimizando!!!!

PD: en las vacaciones voy a trabajar sobre el diseño del PCB y voy a tratar de hacer mas pruebas cuando vuelva a clases algo que quedo colgado es la prueba contra un NE 5532 o un TL072 pero lo voy a hacer cuando termine esto.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 18, 2009)

Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> ...las pruebas son más que alentadoras, recibí buenas críticas del clon.


Felicitaciones por tu proyecto. 



Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> La cuestión es que termine bien el operacional en la placa de prueba grande, pero cuando la pase al modelo chico, agrego una oscilación (producto del diseño del impreso creo yo) que quite en casa colocándole un filtro en una parte del circuito...


Aparece un poco de ruido de alta frecuencia ahí...
¿Dónde está puesto el condensador ese del que hablás?
La diferencia de sonido que mencionás se nota apenas en las grabaciones (con y sin capacitor). Da la sensación que es algo bastante simple de solucionar. Suena a que hay que bajar la frecuencia de corte a la entrada o a alimentación. ¿Usaste una switching?
Si es posible, colgá el circuito final que armaste.



Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> 3) como suena mi clon sin el capacitorrrrrrrr (aunque alberto dice con el capacitor, pues no lo tiene)


¿Alberto? 



Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> Bueno digame que les parece, ami me parece bien...


Suena bien. Incluso tiene unos 15dB menos de ruido que el API (por lo menos en las grabaciones que subiste)

Saludos y felicitaciones de nuevo.


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Dic 18, 2009)

Como estas tanto tiempo!
Mira, el capa se lo agregue en el medio de los dos diodos D1 y D2 que están en los colectores de los drivers, de ahí a masa, en cuanto al sonido, es muy difícil determinar si tiene la misma respuesta que el original a oído, como dijo ezavalla, por eso lo tomo como la primera etapa de desarrollo y  me sería bueno analizar con instrumental el original y optimizar mi circuito en base a eso, esa era mi idea desde el principio…………..



> ¿Alberto?




Alberto Segovia es un profesor de ingeniería de sonido que estoy cursando, es un tipo muy conocido en el ambiente (sabe una bocha y tiene un oído terrible) creo que ya lo nombre antes….



> Suena a que hay que bajar la frecuencia de corte a la entrada o a alimentación. ¿Usaste una switching?



No, no use una switching, tengo una que me sirve para esto pero no es la que use en este caso, a lo mejor es el impreso y la calidad de los materiales, la placa grande tenía un diseño “bajo la norma europea” (^_^) que es cuando tiene la masa alrededor de las pistas y el diseño pequeño eran solo las pistas, además los capacitores y las resistencias eran “de las que quedaban” así que voy a seguir trabajando en las vacaciones por este y otros proyectitos que tengo por ahí, digamos que esta es la “parte 1” del clonado igual seguiré haciendo pruebas y subiendo cosas!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 18, 2009)

Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> Mira, el capa se lo agregue en el medio de los dos diodos D1 y D2 que están en los colectores de los drivers, de ahí a masa...


Mhhhh... Mirando el esquema del post #15, mejor cambiá C3 (68pF) por uno de 100pf. Si sigue el ruidito, C4 subilo a 100pF también.
El paso siguiente será achicar R12 (47r estarán bien para probar) y achicar también C2 en caso de ser necesario (680pf como prueba pueden andar).
Desde ya asumo que desacoplaste la alimentación bien cerca de la entrada, pero si no lo hiciste, hacelo.



Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> ...es muy difícil determinar si tiene la misma respuesta que el original a oído, como dijo ezavalla, por eso lo tomo como la primera etapa de desarrollo y  me sería bueno analizar con instrumental el original y optimizar mi circuito en base a eso, esa era mi idea desde el principio...


La ventaja que tenés al trabajar en audio es que el oído no percibe lo que los instrumentos. No te vuelvas loco tratando de reproducir lo que ve un osciloscopio, sino lo que oye una oreja.



Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> Alberto Segovia ... creo que ya lo nombre antes.


No me acuerdo lo que hice hace una semana. Menos me voy a acordar del nombre de alguien que no conozco 



Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> ...los capacitores y las resistencias eran “de las que quedaban”...


Ahí vas a notar una diferencia interesante. Resistencias de metal film (las celestitas) y capacitores *buenos* (si llegás a encontras Vifa, mejor) en el camino de la señal van a sonar mucho mejor.
Lo bueno de tu diseño es que no tenés capacitores que se metan en la señal, así que vas a ir bien con cosas fáciles de conseguir. Igual tratá de poner poliester o similares en los valores que se consigan (para los de pocos pf no hay más que cerámicos). Eso siempre suma.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 18, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> La ventaja que tenés al trabajar en audio es que el oído no percibe lo que los instrumentos. No te vuelvas loco tratando de reproducir lo que ve un osciloscopio, *sino lo que oye una oreja*.



Una oreja...*de quién*? 

Si querés replicar el sonido del pre original, no te queda otra que replicar lo que miden los instrumentos. Es la única fuente confiable de información y no tiene ambigüedades....que si cálido, que si húmedo, que si terso...esas cosas no existen para los instrumentos.


----------



## Pendor (Dic 18, 2009)

Vinylpsichedelic...

Matando oscilaciones...

Podrías probar aumentando el valor de C5 que, si actualmente permanece en 4.7pF bien podría ser elevado (10pF... 20pF... y creo que por ahí ya estaríamos bien).

El resto de los capacitores podrían regresar a sus valores originales (2520) y, en el mejor de los casos eliminar algunos y/o reducir valores (hilando fino fino). Las resistencias relacionadas con estos, logicamente regresarían nuevamente a los valores originales (ó en el caso de haber eliminado algún capacitor, idem para el resistor relacionado con éste).

Creo que finalmente tu diseño superará a los originales utilizados en la comparación.


Éxitos!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 18, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Una oreja...*de quién*?


De uno de los Gurús del Sonido (con toda la ironía del caso).
Al final son ellos a los que apunta el producto.

Me hace acordar (la situación) al sketch de Hiperhumor, de Almada diciendo "Faltó piripipí" a lo que había sonado recién. Podés dejarlo sonando tal y como un API según los instrumentos, pero el "virtuoso del oído" le va a encontrar piripipí.

En mi opinión, ajustarlo al oído de los virtuosos (no lo pongo de nuevo entre comillas sólo para no repetirlas) es más que suficiente. La respuesta finalmente no será muy distinta a la del original al medirlo (se supone).

A mí me gustaría copiarlela curva de respuesta, a vos también y a la mayoría en el foro (incluyendo a Vinyl), pero al mago del sonido le _tiene que sonar_ como el original. En definitiva, aproximar con lo que debería ser definitivo (instrumental), y hacer el ajuste fino con lo que debería ser para lo grueso (oído).
De eso hablaba yo.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 18, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> De uno de los Gurús del Sonido (con toda la ironía del caso).
> Al final son ellos a los que apunta el producto.



Eso sería genial!....en particular el tenerlo sentado ocho o diez horas por día, durante algunos meses, mientras cambias resistencias, capacitores, transistores y trafos hasta llegar al sonido "justo". 



Cacho dijo:


> En mi opinión, ajustarlo al oído de los virtuosos (no lo pongo de nuevo entre comillas sólo para no repetirlas) es más que suficiente. La respuesta finalmente no será muy distinta a la del original al medirlo (se supone).
> A mí me gustaría copiarlela curva de respuesta, a vos también y a la mayoría en el foro (incluyendo a Vinyl), pero al mago del sonido le _tiene que sonar_ como el original. En definitiva, aproximar con lo que debería ser definitivo (instrumental), y hacer el ajuste fino con lo que debería ser para lo grueso (oído).
> De eso hablaba yo.



Ahora entiendo....
Lo difícil es determinar *por que suena diferente* para poder corregirlo solo usando el oído de uno de los gurues. Me imagino que si el gurú dice "los agudos no suenan tan *dulces* como en el original....tenés que darles mas *calidez*..." no tengo NPI de que corno debería tocar del circuito para endulzar los agudos, salvo echarle azúcar a los capacitores...pero mejor no lo digo...a ver si a alguno se le ocurre recomendar este procedimiento.... 

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 18, 2009)

Eeeeexacto.
Como el producto final busca hacer pie en un terreno muy blando (subjetivo), más vale ponerle algo medio general y después ir echando cemento en donde esté más blanda la arena.

Si le hacés los cimientos y construís todo para que te digan que la quería 10cm más acá, te querés matar (nunca me pasó eso de "¿no se puede hacer sonar más gordo?")

Un abrazo


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Dic 18, 2009)

> Me imagino que si el gurú dice "los agudos no suenan tan dulces como en el original....tenés que darles mas calidez..." no tengo NPI de que corno debería tocar del circuito para endulzar los agudos, salvo echarle azúcar a los capacitores...pero mejor no lo digo...a ver si a alguno se le ocurre recomendar este procedimiento....



  jajajaj!! casi me desmayo!



> Creo que finalmente tu diseño superará a los originales utilizados en la comparación.
> 
> 
> Éxitos!


 Gracias pendor! y gracias cacho!!!


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Ene 8, 2010)

Bueno, quiero comentarles lo siguiente, no puedo sacarle la oscilación , no cambie componentes porque tengo dos placas, una grande de 7x8 cm y la chica de 31x31mm, las dos con exactamente los mismos componentes y los mismos valores, pero una oscila y la otra no…… me extraña por que la placa chica la diseñe 2 veces y sigue con el mismo problema, un dato importante es que la colocarle un capacitor de realimentación de 22pF esa oscilación desaparece, con un valor menor de 22pF vuelve a aparecer, cuando hice la comparación con el original tenia capas de 4,7pF y el original no oscilaba pero el mío si, creo que es un error de diseño del impreso, puede ser? 
Por otro lado si mantengo el diseño y le agrego reina aislante (que es parte del proceso que iba a realizar) formando un cubo como en el caso del original, hay posibilidades de que se valla dicha oscilación?
En la placa más grande no hay oscilaciones  y funciona de maravillas pero en la chica………

Bueno ahora que veo bien no son EXACTAMENTE los mismos componentes pero su variación es poca, en la placa grande tiene los transistores tis 98 mientras que en la chica lleva los bc 547, y en la placa chica todos los capacitores son cerámico multicapas y en la grande tiene uno de poliéster, dos cerámicos y un multicapa,  en el resto de los componentes no veo cambios, eso si todos respetan los valores del esquema sin diferencias, hasta cambie el capa de 4,7pF y lo eleve pero no sirvió de nada


----------



## Cacho (Ene 9, 2010)

Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> ...creo que es un error de diseño del impreso, puede ser?


Puede ser... Sería medio raro, pero es posible.
Antes de seguir rompiéndote la cabeza con el origen del problema: ¿Desacoplaste la alimentación?.
Son condensadores de 100nf nomás; uno entre cada rama de alimentación y tierra, puestos lo más cerca posible de la entrada de tensión. Si no lo hiciste, probalo que no cuesta nada. Si ya lo hiciste se complica arriesgar más.



Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> Por otro lado si mantengo el diseño y le agrego reina aislante...formando un cubo ...hay posibilidades de que se valla dicha oscilación?


Nop. Esa resina ("reina aislante" suena raro ) no te va a ayudar en esta.



Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> En la placa más grande no hay oscilaciones y funciona de maravillas pero en la chica…


Apostaría por alguna capacitancia parásita entre pistas, pero es algo difícil de asegurar. Es sólo una conjetura, no lo tomes como algo cierto, pero evalualo.



Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> Bueno ahora que veo bien no son EXACTAMENTE los mismos componentes pero su variación es poca, en la placa grande tiene los transistores tis 98 mientras que en la chica lleva los bc 547


Esta parte es fácil: Intercambiá los transistores. Si así la chica funciona bien...

Saludos


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Feb 13, 2010)

Bueno les comento que estoy diseñando el circuito de preamplificador, y para ello me base en dos diseños de API, el preamp de mic 312 y el de línea 325.
Con una llave para seleccionar cada entrada entre mic y línea respectivamente, una salida balanceada, una desbalanceada y un envío para un vúmetro que hare con un LM 3915 seguramente, lo que quiero agregar tambien es un Pad, Phantom power y un inversor de fase, tienen sugerencias?
>El Phantom creo que es solamente mandarle los 48V por los pines 2y3 del XLR de entrada de mic.
>El inversor de fase es un Switch que intercambie la señal entre 2 y 3 del XLR de mic, aunque tambien me interesa que invierta la señal de la línea……..
>Y el Pad es solo una llave en paralelo de una R para desactivarla.

Voy por el camino correcto?
Quiero que me corrijan!  

Aquí está el esquema por ahora in estos tres ítems:


----------



## crimson (Feb 13, 2010)

Hola Vinyl, veo que has avanzado mucho. Te mando la que uso yo, la de Jensen, que por supuesto anda de 10. Saludos y felicitaciones por los avances. C


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Feb 13, 2010)

gracias crimson, me viene barbaro el circuito!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 16, 2010)

Se ve bien el circuito Vinyl.

Te hago algunas recomendaciones:

-Poné una resistencia (de bajo valor) en serie con el pote de ganancia. Así evitás la división por cero en el loop de realimentación, lo que te la llevaría a infinito.

-Teniendo en cuenta que una entrada de línea tiene una baja impedancia de salida (desde el aparato que la genere), la entrada de alta impedancia tiene, a mi criterio, poca utilidad. Yo la sacaría a menos que hubiera una buena razón para mantenerla ahí.

-Fijate en el corte que hacés con los dos 4148 a la entrada. Una señal de línea puede pasar sin mucha dificultad el umbral de estos bicharracos ocasionando un recorte fiero. Te recomendaría usar unos zeners back to back para limitar el voltaje en (digamos) 1,2V.

-El switch de selección... ¿Doble inversor? ¿Para algo especial? Con un simple inversor alcanza en ese lugar.

-Cuidado con las continuas que pueden aparecer. Falta algún condensador en la entrada de línea que bloquee las posibles chanchadas que vengan por ahí (antes de que entren al 2520). Y cambiar C12 a antes del nodo de donde salen todas las salidas (valga la redundancia, que no tengo ganas de redactarlo más lindo) sería algo bueno. Con eso evitás que la posible continua que entregue el 2520 entre al 072 que manda al vúmetro y al que balancea la señal.
Si el 2520 tiene un condensador a la entrada (no tengo el circuito que hiciste en la cabeza) olvidate de lo primero que puse.

-Por último, fijate que la salida directa carga al 2520. No es que sea malo, pero un consumo medio alto ahí haría funcionar mal a las otras salidas. Yo pondría un buffer entre esa salida y el 2520.

Ah, y ese trafo ahí lo hace ideal para meterle un phantom sin muchas complicaciones .

Espero que algo de esto te sirva de ayuda. Lo que no, simplemente obvialo.
Saludos


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Feb 19, 2010)

Bueno, teniendo en cuenta el circuito que muy amablemente me brindo Crimson, pude resolver algunas cuestiones muy importantes, gracias amigo , luego revise cuidadosamente las recomendaciones de Cacho, e hice las modificaciones que me parecieron pertinentes salvo la de eliminar la entrada de HI-Z ya que su propósito es para conectarle instrumentos como guitarras o bajos que cuentan con un micrófono de alta impedancia y asi quedo el circuito por ahora:





Bien, por ahora conforme, pero no se termina ahí , en cuanto a la salida directa (direct out) solo tiene una resistencia de 10K conectada como carga, ahora el problema puede presentarse si quisiera conectar las dos salidas al mismo tiempo, ahí puede haber un problema, por lo que puedo agregarle un buffer, entonces pondría un TL074 en vez de un TL072, que tiene 4 operacionales y me sobraría uno , se me ocurre entonces transformar esto en una etapa servocontrolada para eliminar el offset que podría provocar el 2520 aquí un circuito que encontré para la etapa no inversora:





Creen que pueda traer alguna complicación esto?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 20, 2010)

Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> ...en cuanto a la salida directa (direct out)...puedo agregarle un buffer, entonces pondría un TL074 en vez de un TL072, que tiene 4 operacionales...


¿Y por qué no un TL071?
O también, ¿Por qué no dejar el operacional extra del 074 sin hacer nada?

Cuantas más cosas tenga el circuito, más cosas pueden fallar. Si con X componentes/circuitos/subcircuitos resolvés el problema, no le veo necesidad al X+1.
De todas formas, si te parece bueno, agregá el servo. 

Yo usaría un 071 u otro 072 por esto del crosstalk.

Saludos


----------

